# 94 Nissan Altima Problems



## inapt_behavior (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, the other night my girlfriend went to start the car and the battery was dead, for the most part. So the next day I got it to start, after cleaning the build up on the terminals, and took it to oriellys. Anyway, they charged the battery and on the way back after putting the battery back on, it was sputtering and making a lot of noise. It was extremely loud and I couldn't get it to go over 2 miles an hour. Of course this was during rush hour and at night when I had no one else to call to come and get me heh. So I had to drive it home through the back roads. After about a 1/4-1/2 mile or so it all of a sudden leaped and it was running fine. I got it home, turned it off and after a few minute tried to start it again. The sputtering and almost complete loss of power started again. I've changed the spark plugs, and I also noticed that the battery terminal was cracked so I changed it too. I tried to run it again, but failed. It didn't even have the power to drive up a slight hill heh I almost had to push it back into the drive way. Anyway, I noticed the muffler was split, and its lifetime so I called the shop and they told me that it sounded more like the catalytic converter. Is this true, or just a ploy to try and get more money? Please help, and sorry for the rambling, its just been a hell of a day.


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

its hard to tell, but I'd be inclined to say its not the cat.

look at the idle problems some of are having on the forums, myself included...

I am starting to think that mine is sorta running out of gas. Part of my problem I think is that the fuel pressure sending unit isn't showing the correct fuel level, and I eventually get to where I'm basically out of gas, though the gauge is showing at least 1/2 (course the gauge shows 1/4 and the tank is empty anyway)

The other part of me thinks maybe the pump itself isn't working right with less than 1/4 tank.

Since having a full $40 worth of gas its not sputtered yet and I've put over 130 miles in the last coupla days


----------



## inapt_behavior (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the reply...I think that it does have more to do with the fuel, than the catalytic converter or whatever (but I don't know much about that anyways) because when I push the accelerator it doesn't even seem like its getting any gas. So my first thoughts were the fuel filter or pump. I just don't exactly know how to check them heh. I know where the filter is at though. Anyway thanks again.


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

well the fuel pump is under the rear seat, just pull the seat cushions off and its down there..

Problem with that is you *might* see voltage differences only when the car is acting up..

Your other bet would be to install a fuel pressure gauge (autozone and checkers sells em) and leave it attached...note what the reading is with a good idle and than when the idle craps out, what the pressure is then...

Fuel pressure is supposed to be 32-38 psi at idle with vacuum hose attached (what hose is beyond me) Guess I'd be looking for anything less than 30 psi

vacuum hose detached is 38-46 psi
fuel pump hold pressure (uhm thinking with car off that the pump has to hold this much pressure in the system for at least 5 minutes) is 30-40 psi

as for me, i'll do this if I continue having problems with idling with a full tank of gas


----------

